
How to Read a Topo Map - onemoresoop
https://www.backpacker.com/skills/how-to-read-a-topo-map-for-hikers-and-backpackers
======
jakear
One thing I often am in want of when looking at Topo is an indication of which
direction the slope goes. Simple enough to determine in many cases, but there
are some oddball geographies out there. I usually add a shaded relief layer to
help with this.

~~~
onemoresoop
Yes, unfortunately they have some shortcomings that with experience may go
away. I was thinking of small tangent arrows or even some kindof stereoscopic
pattern that pops up the elevation.

